# Toro Mfg Date



## Kennykenny (Jan 30, 2021)

Can anyone help identify the mfg. date of a Toro snowblower? Model 38182. Serial 280001162

I had contacted Toro to educate me on how to figure this out myself but they said I had to contact them each time. Thanks.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
2008 






Find Genuine Toro Parts







www.torodealer.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Kenny









I'm not finding anything online. Parts – Powerlite Snowthrower | Toro


.


----------



## Kennykenny (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks all. Seperate question, I acquired a Toro 3650 blower. In good shape except previous owner put in bad gas or old gas in it. Unit appears to be locked up. I can pull the rope short distances out each pull and retract each time until the rope comes out all of the way. I put PB Blaster in the spark plug area and let sit. No change. Any idea on what else to try? The blower is 16 years old. Just thought that I would try to get it up and running due to the fact that the rest of the blower is in good shape. Ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Kenny. I think the the previous owner put straight gas with NO OIL in it and the piston is seized. You might be able to pull the muffler or carb and see the condition of the piston.


----------



## Kennykenny (Jan 30, 2021)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Kenny. I think the the previous owner put straight gas with NO OIL in it and the piston is seized. You might be able to pull the muffler or carb and see the condition of the piston.
> Thanks. That is my guess as well.
> What should I be looking for as far as the piston? If the piston is seized and in bad shape, does that make the snowblower "trash." or worth attempting to repair?
> Thanks


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

scored piston means a new motor , that's were it's up to you,


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

sometimes you can free them up and make them run again but just no it probably wont be very reliable and you wont always get lucky. ive done it before for friends but i would never sell a machine like that


----------

